# غيره الزوجه



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

قد تكون الغيرة محببة لإنعاش الحب إذا كانت متزنة ومقترنة بالثقة من أجل بث الحرارة في العلاقة الزوجية.. وحتى لا تكون مدمرة لا بد من الذكاء.

كما تقول الدكتورة ندا صلاح أستاذة علم النفس فبعض النساء يتصورن أن الغيرة دليل الحب, إنما الحقيقة هي دليل عدم الثقة بالنفس وبالزوج الذي تجعل حياته جحيما لا يطاق حين لا تترك زوجته فرصة إلا وتبدي شكها لمجرد أشياء تحس بها أو تتهيأ لها دون وجود ما هو مادي ملموس فتفسد حياتها وهدوءها, في تلك الحالة تكون الغيرة مرضية تحتاج لبحث أسبابها, فيجب على الزوجة ألا تشعر بأنها ملكت زوجها.

أضافت أن على الزوجة أن تدرك أن زوجها ليس ملاكا طاهرا وأنه حين اختارها للزواج وفضلها عن غيرها وأحبها دونهن مما يوطد الثقة في نفسها, وعليها التغاضي عن كلمات المجاملة التي ينطقها زوجها لزميلة أو قريبة، وإذا أبدى الزوج إعجابه بغيرها فلا تظهر الغيرة بل تؤيده فإذا قال أن فلانة جميلة العينين فل داعي لإظهار الغيظ أو تراشق الألفاظ، فهذا يجعل الزوج يعلم ما يثيرك ويستغله في أوقات عدم الصفاء.

لذلك يجب أن يكون الحب بين الزوجين على أساس من الثقة ليكون الأمان.. فالاستبداد والتحكم في الرجل وتتبع خطواته قد يؤدي إلى هروبه بالانفصال, وعلى المرأة أن تدرك أن زوجها لم يعد كما كان في فترة الخطوبة حيث الاهتمام وتأجج الحب, فقد غيرته مشاغل الحياة وهذا لا يعني أنه انصرف عنها لأخرى, ولا تنسي أن محافظتك على كبريائك تتصاعد بقدر تصديق زوجك حتى في أكاذيبه


----------



## ميرنا (19 أكتوبر 2010)

طبعا لازم اعطاء مساحة من الحرية لطرف الاخر وليس تقيده


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لتعليقك الرائع جدا جداا
ربنا يفرح قلبك​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أكتوبر 2010)

> *ولا تنسي أن محافظتك على كبريائك تتصاعد بقدر تصديق زوجك حتى في أكاذيبه*



*اشكرك استاذى للموضوع الرائع لكن انا عايز افهم يعنى ايه الجملة دى؟؟؟*


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ولا تنسي أن محافظتك على كبريائك تتصاعد بقدر تصديق زوجك حتى في أكاذيبه

بمعنى المرأه بتكون واثقه بنفسها أكثر ومحافظه على كبرياؤها
عندما لا تكون دائمه الشك والغيره بزوجها
*شكرا للمرور الجميل جدا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> ولا تنسي أن محافظتك على كبريائك تتصاعد بقدر تصديق زوجك حتى في أكاذيبه
> 
> بمعنى المرأه بتكون واثقه بنفسها أكثر ومحافظه على كبرياؤها
> عندما لا تكون دائمه الشك والغيره بزوجها
> *شكرا للمرور الجميل جدا*​


*ميرسى خاااااااااالص استاذى للتوضيح
ربنا يبارك خدمة حضرتك ويفرح قلبك دايما.
آمين*


----------



## النهيسى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *ميرسى خاااااااااالص استاذى للتوضيح
> ربنا يبارك خدمة حضرتك ويفرح قلبك دايما.
> آمين*


*الرب يبارككم أخى الغالى *​


----------

